# ChiliConCarnage sighting?? :)



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey, Chili... by chance were you riding solo along Dash Point Road in Federal Way this past sunday around 12:20 PM? Saw a cyclist that looked like or at least reminded me of you! 

I wound up driving out to the White River area and riding up to Sunrise. A little shorter of a ride than I originally wanted but enjoyable nonetheless. Lotta snow up there still!

You guys still doing the evening rides around West Seattle?

Bradley


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Wasn't me! I was still in Portland after doing the STP on Saturday. 

Yes - we're still doing our Wednesday night W. Seattle rides. 6PM at the Chevron on the corner of Admiral and California. Be there or be square!

Our group rides a lot together. A couple of weeks ago we did a 4-day tour of NE Oregon, and did a Hood Canal century a couple of weeks before that.

Since my name's in the title of this thread, I figure I have the right to post some pictures of my rides over the past few months:










STP









Orcas Island, top of Mt. Constitution









NE Oregon









Joseph, OR









Somewhere around Tahuya









Narrows bridge









Semiahmoo resort









Walla Walla​


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Wasn't me! I was still in Portland after doing the STP on Saturday.
> 
> Yes - we're still doing our Wednesday night W. Seattle rides. 6PM at the Chevron on the corner of Admiral and California. Be there or be square!
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Great pics. I especially like the one at the top of Mt. Constitution.

You've been doing a lot of riding! I'm envious.  Hard to find the time for me, but I'm trying to step it up and get into better shape.

Not a lot of activity here on this forum. Is there any other place online you guys frequent where I can keep tabs on upcoming rides?

Bradley


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow... that's some great riding you've been getting in, jealous of the Mt. Constitution pic... that's an awesome climb


----------

